# Wanting to wade Licking River



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm wanting to learn about Licking River in the Newark area, Places to wade fish, and public access. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

I used to wade/fish at Blackhand Gorge back in the 90's. It can be some rough wading, some stretches weren't wadable. There is a bike path about four miles long, I would ride it from one hole to the next. If you find the right stretch on the right day it can be outstanding fishing, smallmouth, saugeye, channel cat. I believe it's under rated smallmouth fishery, but it's been several years since I've fished it.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Love to catch Ohio Smallmouth. Sounds good. Thanx...


----------

